# air conditioner making very loud popping sound.



## semidevil (Mar 31, 2008)

okay, so I have no idea about air conditioning or how it works, and I dont know any of the technical terms,  so I'll do my best with pictures.

So in the hallway is where the air is flows in:  I open the grill, and I took out the air filter:

http://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img00197qf4.jpg

notice the big hole.  there is also a 'smaller hole' on the bottom(see the small hole and notice that it is closed).

http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img00196th1.jpg

closer view of the 'small hole'
http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img00194bh9.jpg

from what I gathered.  When the A/C is turned on, or when our air cycler activates, the small hole starts to open up.  It open up halfway(I imagine to let air in).  It opens up halfway(maybe less) and then closes quickly, making a fairly loud popping/thumping sound.

why is it doing that all of a sudden?  whats wrong?  what do I do to fix it?


----------



## triple D (Mar 31, 2008)

It looks like a fresh air intake. I've never seen one plumbed in to the filter/cold air return. Is it accessable from the back side? You should see that small duct going outside. And on the damper, you will find a 24volt servo that opens it. Maybe the motor is not holding damper shaft, and is letting go of it half way through opening. The air being drawn by furnace would surely slam that thing shut. Anyway just a thought. Good luck, let us know what you find...


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree; the small hole looks more like a round pivoting damper with an adjuatable ell behind that. What I question is, Why is there a screen door spring across the smaller hole? I think it may have something to do with the popping sound.
Glenn


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry, I took a closer look at the small hole and I now believe there is another round pivoting damper behind the first, which is closed. You need to know if they are electrically or manually controlled, then we can go further with your question.
Glenn


----------



## semidevil (Apr 1, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Sorry, I took a closer look at the small hole and I now believe there is another round pivoting damper behind the first, which is closed. You need to know if they are electrically or manually controlled, then we can go further with your question.
> Glenn




thanks everyone.  so my question is how do I know whether it is electronically controlled or manully controlled?  

someone mentioned about the duct leading to outside and to check the voltage.  where do I go to look at that?

and someone asked about the spring....the spring is what is used to hold the air filter in place.


----------



## semidevil (Apr 1, 2008)

okay, so I just called my A/C guy and I explained to him what's wrong.  he said it's the damper.  since it' out of warranty, I might need to pay for parts and or labor. I'll make appointment tommorow.

in the mean time, anyone know how to fix it.  diy?  I want to save some money...he did mention about either replacing it or resetting it.  anyone have any idea if this is something I can do myself very easily by crawling up the attic?


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 2, 2008)

So, the return air duct is in the attic. The make-up air probably comes from within the attic. The system doesn't *have to have the make-up air to work; it simply keeps an overpressure in the house so any cracks will weep to the outside rather than undesireable air comming in the cracks. If you feel you can make it without that, then you don't need to worry about these dampers.
That being said; we still don't know what is making the loud popping noise, so I don't feel that you have been helped at all.
Glenn*


----------



## semidevil (Apr 21, 2008)

so a few weeks ago, I posted about my air conditioner system making a thumping sound because the shutter for my air freshner would open half way and then slam shut.

I had my a/c guy come take a look at it and he said that the damper motor needs replacement. He turned it off for me for now so it wont make the sound.

he told me that it's no big deal, but I would eventually want to replace it.

Question:  So exactly what is the consequences of not replacing this damper motor and not having the air freshner turned on?  Is this absolutly required to keep my house in working order?


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 22, 2008)

No, it is not critical to the operation of the air conditioner or heater. The cheapest thing to do is just forget about it. And I'm really cheap.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 22, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> No, it is not critical to the operation of the air conditioner or heater. The cheapest thing to do is just forget about it. And I'm really cheap.
> Glenn



And very very honest. Good advice Glenn.


----------

